# Lab results?



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

I am 8 weeks post TT and meds are 100mcg Levo. Just did some bloods again:

T4 = 18.9 Range: 7.7 - 17.9 pmol/l
TSH = 0.41 Range .20 -3.5 miu/l

Will it get sorted soon with the meds or have i tested too soon? I'm battling with tiredness. And..weightgain :sad0049:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 8 weeks post TT and meds are 100mcg Levo. Just did some bloods again:
> 
> ...


You need to request the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests to see where your active thyroid hormone levels are. Having the symptoms you are it is likely you need more replacement despite what your TSH is telling you as you may have stimulating antibodies skewing the TSH test


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx L, that was my Free t4. Dr said its not neccesary for the T3 labs.
He phoned and lowered my dose for the nxt mth.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 8 weeks post TT and meds are 100mcg Levo. Just did some bloods again:
> 
> ...


Okay; don't post this in the other thread. I asked for them when I replied.

You are in hyper territory. You cannot lose weight until you are euthyroid meaning that the numbers are right for you. Many gain weight and/or find it impossible to lose weight when hyper.

The TSH is not really relevant at this point. You do need to get the FREE T3 done. And that should be done with the TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 all on the same day at the same time.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Try the Atkins.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there

Long time since i posted. Life was just hectic after the tt.

How are all of you doing?

Ok here is my story after tt:

Been on eltroxin 100 then 150 and tested again October, then put on Euthyroix 125. Tested again last week - now my dr said level is normal. What do you think, because i had some hairloss, tiredness, moodiness again, so i'm not too sure

TSH 0.12 (0.20-3.5)
FT4 19.4 (7.7-16.9) pmol

according to my interpretation my meds to high but they said normal levels


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi there
> 
> Long time since i posted. Life was just hectic after the tt.
> 
> ...


Euthyrox is T4 only and the high FT4 suggests that you are either over medicated or not converting T4 to FT3.

Only a FREE T3 test would clarify.

Free T3 - This is the free (unbound form) of T3. It is believed that only this form of T3 is responsible for biological action such as energy and metabolism. In many hypothyroid conditions you will see low values of this hormone. The values can even be in the range and still be considered low when other clinical signs are present. Most seem to feel best in the upper 1/3 of the ranges. To determine this take the high number of the range and subtract the low number. Take that number and divide by 3 then multiply that number by 2. Take that number and add it to the lower number of the range. This will give you the low number of the new upper 1/3 range and the upper end of the lab range is the high end.

http://www.naturalthyroidchoices.com/HypoT.html


----------

